# Civia Halsted or Soma Tradesman or similar



## kjk46 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm usually a mountain bike rider but need something to ride with my kid around the neighbourhood when we grab pizza, tacos or groceries. You know, beer bikes. I've been looking for a while and love the Civia Halsted or a Soma Tradesman but can't ever find any for sale. Also don't want to spend that kind of cash as I'd love to not have to lock up or worry about it. 

I've seen the Clydesdale fork, seems great but always out of stock. 

Basically I am looking for a comfortable upright ride with serious front platform big enough to carry a flat of 4 pizza boxes, heavy library books or a case of beer. Don't know why, but I like the load over my front wheel rather than back.

Any ideas? Anything else I've missed?

thanks,


----------



## Cole91 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been on the same hunt. For "Cycle Trucks" or "Bakers Bikes" as I've found them to be called.

Without going custom and spending $2k on your frame, your options are

The Republic Socrates Republic Bike | Design your own bike - Socrates Cargo Bike

The Soma Tradesman

The Civia Halsted is discontinued since 2012 and hard to find used

And then the one I pulled the trigger on, the Raleigh Lorry https://www.raleighusa.com/lorry

The Clydesdale fork is really cool if you have a beater already set up to run it, but since the platform isn't fixed to the frame it really screws with your steering under load. He said he should have more near early next year.

My Lorry comes tomorrow, I'll try to give a little review in a couple days.


----------



## fetad (Aug 9, 2012)

Cole91 said:


> I've been on the same hunt. For "Cycle Trucks" or "Bakers Bikes" as I've found them to be called.
> 
> Without going custom and spending $2k on your frame, your options are
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as the OP.

Are you enjoying the Lorry? Any standout feature or oddness?

I like that it has wide tire clearance. Bodes well for a tubeless setup.

I wish Raleigh would have made the front rack lower. It looks like fashion over function to have it the same height as the horizontal top tube.


----------

